# Girlfriend friendly UK weekend destinations?



## Jumping Bean (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

I'm attempting to convert my GF to mountain biking and I'm looking for a good UK destination to take her for the weekend where we can do some easy trails for her and some intermediate stuff for me. She LOVES eating out, so if there were any options with some nice restaurants or pubs along the way that would really do it. Somewhere with some nice scenery, good B&B options. We're in the south east so anywhere round here would be good but we'd also be prepared to travel. Any recommendations?

Cheers,

JB


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Do you serve






on your luxurious outdoor holidays, Mike?


----------



## oysterone (May 2, 2007)

We can accommodate any special dietary requests!


----------



## Jumping Bean (Jan 27, 2008)

Huh?

Any recommendations anyone?


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

JB,

If you don't mind a bit of a drive, the Welsh trail centres are fantastic, especially Afan & Coed-y-Brenin. They have a good mixture of trails, from tech rocky steep stuff to nice smooth gentle stuff for beginners.
Afan, in particular Glyncorrwg, is not much cop for eating out and such, though. 

Good luck.


----------



## Archibold (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd say Dartmoor (from experience)...camping is easy and the pubs are great. Riding is varied but there's a ton of beginner style stuff out there.


----------



## intense_6.6_is_so_intense (Feb 14, 2008)

Glentress in the borders thats perfect for it, thats how i converted mine!!!


----------



## arewenotmen (Jan 20, 2008)

Jumping Bean said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm attempting to convert my GF to mountain biking and I'm looking for a good UK destination to take her for the weekend where we can do some easy trails for her and some intermediate stuff for me. She LOVES eating out, so if there were any options with some nice restaurants or pubs along the way that would really do it. Somewhere with some nice scenery, good B&B options. We're in the south east so anywhere round here would be good but we'd also be prepared to travel. Any recommendations?
> 
> ...


Where in the South East are you?


----------



## Jumping Bean (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses guys.



arewenotmen said:


> Where in the South East are you?


I'm on the beds/herts border, near hitchin/letchworth/stevenage/bedford/luton etc


----------



## cpu (Jun 10, 2007)

Check ou the April edition of MBR there is a write up of the Redlands down in Surrey, maybe some info in there you could use??

Carl


----------



## chrissmith41 (Feb 28, 2007)

you could try the new forest in dorset, plenty of places to stay and eat.


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

Drakes on the Pond, in Abinger Hammer ... just between Dorking & Guildford (restaurant) ... next to Leith & Holmbury Hill (trails) ... :thumbsup:


----------



## xcspeed (Aug 26, 2004)

Look at Corfe castle on the isle of Purbeck.

Purbeck is a great 'medium' ride with amazing views from coastal paths.
(google purbeck mtb - theres a route guide that appears on a few sites)
like this one www.purbeck.gov.uk/PDF/New Rempstone Ride.pdf
You also have studland bay for when your not riding. It's a national park beach!
You are also next to sandbanks, Bournemouth and Poole.

Have fun


----------

